# I think I have a problem...



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

It's official. There is no room for human food in my freezer. 

I have a chest freezer packed to the gills with moose, deer, and organs (i.e. proteins I'm not feeding yet, but that I couldn't pass up 'cause they were FREE), and the dogs' meat is now totally monopolizing the "human" freezer as well. Oops. I may need to introduce venison instead of beef just to clear some space!

Is there rehab for obsessive meat accumulators? I'm Emma, and it's been 6 hours since I last bought chicken quarters...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm Lauren and it's been 45mins since my last meat purchase.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> It's official. There is no room for human food in my freezer.
> 
> I have a chest freezer packed to the gills with moose, deer, and organs (i.e. proteins I'm not feeding yet, but that I couldn't pass up 'cause they were FREE), and the dogs' meat is now totally monopolizing the "human" freezer as well. Oops. I may need to introduce venison instead of beef just to clear some space!
> 
> Is there rehab for obsessive meat accumulators? I'm Emma, and it's been 6 hours since I last bought chicken quarters...


That is too cute!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

My name is Stephanie and I went to buy a cake but got turkey necks and pork trim. I don't eat meat. I also had to carry them home as I have no car.

Also, I'm very jealous of all that venison and moose! My dogs only get venison in the form of jerky treats . I need to make friends with a hunter.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I may need to introduce venison instead of beef just to clear some space!


LOL, this is what I had to do as well. Switched Wilson over almost 3wks. ago and instead of beef as his 3rd protein, I did venison because I have about 150lbs. of it.. no issues so far!

My freezer is full too.. and I actually NEED chicken quarters soon.. I just need a bigger freezer!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

kady05 said:


> LOL, this is what I had to do as well. Switched Wilson over almost 3wks. ago and instead of beef as his 3rd protein, I did venison because I have about 150lbs. of it.. no issues so far!
> 
> My freezer is full too.. and I actually NEED chicken quarters soon.. I just need a bigger freezer!



I almost bought a second chest freezer yesterday. I live in a one-bedroom apartment. That would be totally ridiculous. 

Glad to hear I won't kill my monsters by introducing the venison early


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I completely hear you! I desperately need a large freezer dedicated to dog meat but 1) I don't have space for it and 2) I can't currently afford it. Both the fridge-freezer and the small chest freezer are currently packed to the gills with dog meat. I actually haven't bought meat in a while because I got a bunch of free deer/moose meat from hunters and have 0 room for anything else. It hurts to have to pass up sales!


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

I for sure know that problem!! I've got a freezer stuffed full (two in the garage, and the one in the house as well!) and am still out looking for deals on meat! LOL. Addicts, I tell ya, addicts!!
Hubby has been searching for an additional freezer for the garage, although he knows that a third freezer in there means that we will have to install an additional breaker for the garage and another outlet for the freezer to plug up to...funny that he is willing to sacrifice garage space for the dogs food!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so HAPPY that I'm not the only one! I bought 2 turkeys yesterday and Drew asked if one was for the humans...My answer was "NO" LOL.

Our huge upright freezer is full and slowly taking over the human freezer. 

I'm so sad that I can't bank on the killer turkey deals because I simply have NO ROOM!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> I bought 2 turkeys yesterday and Drew asked if one was for the humans...My answer was "NO" LOL.


My reply when my husband asks if meat is for humans is "if YOU want to cook it, it is". It's amazing how much of the meat turns into dog meat after that!!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 13 cubic feet and a 23 cubic feet freezer for the dogs. The 8 cubic feet freezer is for the people. I hope DH doesn't plan on looking in that one anytime soon, b/c right now there is more dog food than people food in the people freezer. He made me promise that we would just keep people food in that one, lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't feed raw but it sounds like you need a freezer. i'm doggiedad and the top
of my refrigerator has 10 bags of dog treats.



BoxerParty said:


> Is there rehab for obsessive meat accumulators? I'm Emma, and it's been 6 hours since I last bought chicken quarters...


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

When my freezer got full I bought a second freezer, when it got full I decided to embrace the carnivores diet. Now, the dogs food is my food and my food is the dogs food. What I like to consider a perfect solution!!!!!!!!!

(My pup eats double what I do though)


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

They always say, the first step to recovery, is admitting you have a problem...
My name is Gina, and I'm a addicted to buying meat for my dogs. I bought 400+lbs last week, yet I scanned all the "clearance" sections of the grocery store yesterday. Cuz ya never know what kind of deals they may have!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> My reply when my husband asks if meat is for humans is "if YOU want to cook it, it is". It's amazing how much of the meat turns into dog meat after that!!



That's what I keep telling him! Plan a last minute BBQ? NO PROBLEM! Haha


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I'm so HAPPY that I'm not the only one! I bought 2 turkeys yesterday and Drew asked if one was for the humans...My answer was "NO" LOL.
> 
> Our huge upright freezer is full and slowly taking over the human freezer.
> 
> I'm so sad that I can't bank on the killer turkey deals because I simply have NO ROOM!



OMG, I forgot about Xmas turkey sales! 

...I'm gonna need another freezer.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now, there is the beauty of adaptive behaviour


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sad...Drew went duck hunting today and came home with a bunch of ducks.

Not much room in the freezer...I think I'm going to post them on Craigslist and offer them to other raw feeders. I'll gonna do my darnedest to squeeze them in though


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Also, while I am here. What is the best way to arrange a freezer for maximum air flow?

Drew keeps warning me that if I pack it too tight, it will get warm.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I am sad...Drew went duck hunting today and came home with a bunch of ducks.
> 
> Not much room in the freezer...I think I'm going to post them on Craigslist and offer them to other raw feeders. I'll gonna do my darnedest to squeeze them in though



I need a man who will hunt things for me to feed to my dogs! 


I'm sure you can make room. If not, send them to me!  I will have some room in my new freezer!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i'm moving next door to sprocket.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think i'm moving next door to sprocket.


Please do! My next door neighbors are creepers! I'd be happy to share the wealth of fresh duck


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I am sad...Drew went duck hunting today and came home with a bunch of ducks.
> 
> Not much room in the freezer...I think I'm going to post them on Craigslist and offer them to other raw feeders. I'll gonna do my darnedest to squeeze them in though


Where in Nor Cal are you?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Where in Nor Cal are you?


I am in Fairfield. I did squeeze them in. One of them was the cutest little thing. It's going to be Sprockets thanksgiving dinner 

I am positive we will get many more. I have 9 hunters giving me their weekend breasted out ducks and a lot of ruddys that are whole because they don't taste good (to humans).

If you are close I'd be happy to pass them to you in the case I have too many. I would hate to toss them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

calculating shipping costs from sprocket to me......


----------

